
Why history suggests that today's wage stagnation is temporary - yungchin
https://www.vox.com/2015/5/21/8630771/software-slow-wage-growth
======
yungchin
Submitted this mostly for this bit of insight:

 _If technology is constantly creating new jobs, why aren 't we seeing more
employment and wage growth? Bessen argues that many workers today face the
same problem textile workers faced in 1845: until technology is standardized,
it's difficult to profit from investments in new skills.

Early textile companies built their looms in slightly different ways, and they
were constantly tinkering with them. These differences made job-hopping
difficult. Someone who had mastered one company's equipment wouldn't
necessarily be more productive at other mills in town._

~~~
minthd
So today, with large efforts of tech standardization and large global markets,
we shouldn't have this issue.

